# Squirrels



## LeopardArchModels (10 mo ago)

My wife and I love squirrels, and she is a rehabber for them. Now that I have a resin 3D printer, I fill the open areas of my print files with little details like squirrels. I expect the squirrel population on the layout to go through a rapid growth spurt.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LeopardArchModels said:


> My wife and I love squirrels, and she is a rehabber for them. Now that I have a resin 3D printer, I fill the open areas of my print files with little details like squirrels. I expect the squirrel population on the layout to go through a rapid growth spurt.
> 
> View attachment 593387


Does your cat like squirrels?


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)




----------



## LeopardArchModels (10 mo ago)

I love to snuggle with squirrels! Now my brother Zacchaeus has a different attitude....


----------



## LeopardArchModels (10 mo ago)

Here come the squirrels!


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Nice! It's a shame so many got caught by the glue traps, though . . .


----------



## LeopardArchModels (10 mo ago)

NYC U-8 7826 performing switching duties. The squirrels don't seem to mind.


----------

